# 7 acres +2 BR farmhouse for RENT in southern AL



## ThistleMary (Mar 29, 2013)

Available August 1 for RENT: a 2 BR, 1 BA farmhouse and 7 acres, mostly cleared, with water well and a large metal shop building with power. Suitable for home business or mini farm (goats, chickens, or even a horse, and a nice 1 acre garden area). Located just a couple of miles north of Florida state line, west of Tallahassee.

Rent is $800/month. We plan to retire there in 2 or 3 years, so only available from now until then, and we're looking for a tenant who will keep the place as nice as it is now and will appreciate the 100 year old pecan trees and park-like setting. It's in a very rural area, about 40 minute drive from Dothan, AL (nearest large town/city).

A couple of photos of the place, one in early summer and one in winter:








[/url]al4 023 by Mary Halyard, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]al4 016 by Mary Halyard, on Flickr[/IMG]

If you are interested in trying homesteading with our place for a couple of years, you can email me at [email protected]. Thanks for checking out the thread, and I hope someone out there likes the idea of quiet country living as much as we do (but we've got a couple of years to go before we can get there ourselves.)


----------



## ThistleMary (Mar 29, 2013)

If you recognize these photos, it may be because we posted this same house for rent in early 2014. We were fortunate to have a very nice couple who rented the place then, but recently he got a new job in Tennessee and they are moving. So, it will soon be available once more.

Some newer photos:








[/url]al4 010 by Mary Halyard, on Flickr[/IMG]

(Above, shows the new handrail on the front porch.)








[/url]al4 001 by Mary Halyard, on Flickr[/IMG]

This photo doesn't show it, but we bought brand new appliances in 2014 for the house, including a large side by side refrigerator, dishwasher and ceramic top stove/oven. There is a separate laundry room with hookups (tenant had their own washer/dryer they wanted to use, but we are willing to provide them).








[/url]al3 003 by Mary Halyard, on Flickr[/IMG]

Above, bathroom is a nice size with double sinks and toilet.








[/url]al3 014 by Mary Halyard, on Flickr[/IMG]

This is a closer photo of the metal shop building on concrete slab with electric rolling door. Wired for 220.

In 2014, of four couples who came to view the property, three of them applied to rent it immediately. It shows very nicely, and the grounds are truly lovely. When we bought the place, we planted 2 apple and 2 peach trees, as well as a couple of kiwi, and they are starting to produce. Plus, there is a mature scuppernong grape arbor and two mature pear trees, as well as a mature grapefruit tree and a fig tree that needs some attention or may need to be replaced.

If livestock are wanted by the new tenant, we are willing to share the cost of installing some new fencing and a small barn.

If you're interested, feel free to comment/query below or email me (address in original post, though I now realize we can message each other on this forum. Either works.)


----------

